# Memory Foam (Egg crate style) damping



## keelay (Dec 11, 2008)

Any one know the merits of a 2" memory foam mattress topper in terms of damping qualities?

Thanks,

Kyle


----------



## Bill Fitzmaurice (Jun 14, 2008)

keelay said:


> Any one know the merits of a 2" memory foam mattress topper in terms of damping qualities?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Kyle


Memory foam works no better than standard urethane, so there's no point in spending the extra $ on it versus standard eggcrate.


----------



## keelay (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

Fiberglass insulation works well also.


----------



## WmAx (Jan 26, 2008)

Many foams, even those called acoustic, are not very effective. There are exceptions, such as Auralex, which have a high co-efficient, but these also tend to be costly.

One of the highest co-efficient materials also happens to be dirt cheap: 6-8 pound per cubic foot density mineral wool board. You can purchase this material in bails of 6 pieces of 2" thick x 24" wide x 48" high for about $35-$40 at your local commercial insulation contractor. 2" thick piece against a flat surface will absorb nearly 100 percent of acoustic reflections from about 250Hz on up. A 4" piece(2 x 2" pieces) will absorb down to 140Hz or so, nearly 100 percent of reflected acoustic energy.

-Chris


----------

